# Anyone have a portable battery jumper pack they really like



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looking for a trucker/farmer grade jumper pack that will jump start a 6-7L Diesel engine. 
Must be the portable type. 
Anyone have one they really like?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Have the 12v/24v from Snap-on. Bought it used last year. Will jump the 855 Cummins in the semi. Think it was like $700 new. That's why I bought a used one. Otherwise, we use a ES6000 Truck Pack at work, we jump dead tractors and combines. Works great.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Not sure what we have at work, is on a cart and plugs in to a regular outlet when not in use and has a digital readout on top. It does 12 or 24 volt systems and it will start big Cats, Cummins or Detroits even if the batteries are frozen solid or completely discharged....

We used to have a I think, a Goodall/Startall with a gasoline engine, problem was, no one ever bothered to fill the gas tank so when it was needed, was out of gas. The new one plugs in.to the wall and I'm pretty sure it wasn't cheap. May be a Snap-On. Not sure.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

If I have a flat battery at the farm, I use my Lincoln Ranger in DC mode as a hot start.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ARD Farm said:


> If I have a flat battery at the farm, I use my Lincoln Ranger in DC mode as a hot start.


Need a portable 12v jumper pack that fits in tool box on my truck.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I dont know that there is really much out there that will have the juice for a diesel. Might be better off buying one of those tiny honda gas generators and a good quality battery charger with a start feature.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I would highly suggest the truck pac.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

PaMike said:


> I dont know that there is really much out there that will have the juice for a diesel. Might be better off buying one of those tiny honda gas generators and a good quality battery charger with a start feature.


Grandads 1100 massey needed a jump and I carried his big booster box and my 3500 watt generator (which has a 4000 peak) to the field and when he hit the starter if flat out killed the generator. I guess the point I'm getting to is i don't think a small generator is well suited for that and I never thought twice about it being to small at 3500 watts.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

stack em up said:


> I would highly suggest the truck pac.


And you think the "6000" is capable of cranking a 6-7l diesel?


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Cranks a 8.3 Cummins, 8.4 and 9.8 L Sisu. I think you'll be fine.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Never been impressed with em myself, but Dad never had a good one either, and I wasn't about to drop big bucks on a snap on either for myself. Once the help or Dad found out I had one it would either never be where it belongs or would be dead anyways.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I have to go in tomorrow.. Been ill with a kidney stone (no fun at all to say the least) but I need water for the humidifier so I'll check on what we have as it sits by the service office and the water spigot is next to that.

Ours starts anything, anytime. I've seen trucks with frozen batteries and it starts them. Problem is, they won't stay running because you have to have 11 volts monimum to energize the ICM. Below 11, it sleeps....


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I have everything on tenders or solar chargers. That seems to work for me.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Never been impressed with em myself, but Dad never had a good one either, and I wasn't about to drop big bucks on a snap on either for myself. Once the help or Dad found out I had one it would either never be where it belongs or would be dead anyways.


I won't have that problem. 
My farming conglomerate consists of only 3 employees:
Me, myself and I  
No mechanic, either. I do that, too.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

As far as carrying it in the trucks tool box we keep ours plugged into 110 vac Except when we are jumping


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think the newer ones can be maintain charged of vehicle cig lighter.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I bought a Schumer at Tractor Supply that doesn't work well at all so I'm interested in this discussion as well


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Trick is to hook them up and leave them a few minutes as well. People get excited and wanna hit the key right away, whether its cables or jumper packs.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Looked yesterday, Ours (at the shop) is a Snap-On. In as much as 'Snap-On' makes nothing but rebrands for their own use, I have no idea who the manufacturer is.


----------

